# Does battlefield 4 for the pc have a code?



## Dell001 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I am an old fashioned guy of guy who likes to buy game disks. For some odd reason, I have never had any success with downloading games from places like Steam or Orgin--especially if the games aren't made by the company.

My question:

I am looking to buy Battlefield 4 for the PC, can I buy a used copy on Ebay and install the game on my PC? I am looking to buy a cheap copy of the game, then download all the DLC later through Orgin. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sure, you can do that. You need to ensure the game code has not been used before.


----------



## Dell001 (Feb 22, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Sure, you can do that. You need to ensure the game code has not been used before.


Thank you, MasterChief! Some of the sellers on Ebay aren't too clear if the code has been used or not, so I am very concerned about that. I think I should just buy a new copy. I found someone who says it is new and sealed with an unused code for $25.


----------



## TigerDK (Dec 5, 2009)

I would recommend Buy Battlefield 4 CD KEY Compare Prices

It's a site listing shops with much lower prices than the equivalent store (origin, steam....)

Do check needed region. Some require a specific region

Buying items that's locked at first use is not recommended on ebay


----------

